# Gearing



## Bernd (Mar 27, 2008)

I came across some gears I had scavenged from several lawnmores. My neighbor is into recycling metals. Every time he disassembles a lawnmower I asked him to save the gears. So below are a few picks of the gears. They are a 1 to 2 ratio since they are for the valve timing. Anybody that is contemplating building MICE (miniature internal combustion engines) may be able to use a set of gears for their valve timing. Another use could be for the hit and miss engines. 

So before you throw out that lawnmower or power tool, you may want to see if it has any gears that may be useful for your next engine project. Another source of gears is an automatic transmission. I couldn't find a set at the time I took these pics. If I ever find them I'll take a pic and post here.

Below are a few pics.






 Here is one driven gear with the lobes still on. The other set is the drive gear and the driven gear. Note the "dots" that are in mesh. These are the timing marks.





Here you can see the lobes of the driven gear. I cut the lobes off the other gear and faced it.





Here's a pic with a six inch scale to show size.





Here's a set of gears out of a power tool. Don't remember exactly what tool they came from.

Bernd


----------



## wareagle (Apr 2, 2008)

I recently destroyed, um gently took apart, an old ink jet printer, and saved the gears and shafts out of it for future projects. There were quite a few usable pieces out of it that would be suitable for use in the HMEM shop. Unfotunately, they are in a safe place......


----------



## Brass_Machine (Apr 3, 2008)

wareagle  said:
			
		

> I recently destroyed, um gently took apart, an old ink jet printer, and saved the gears and shafts out of it for future projects. There were quite a few usable pieces out of it that would be suitable for use in the HMEM shop. Unfotunately, they are in a safe place......



Printers are a great place for an odd assortment of parts. Laser printers especially for gears. ;D

Eric


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 3, 2008)

those look just like what's neede for the hoglet. I wouldn't mind cheating to save that much time and dough!
nice tip!


----------



## snowman (Apr 3, 2008)

You want cool stuff? Find an old copy machine...LOADED with microswitches, motors, chains, etc.


----------



## tel (Apr 4, 2008)

snowman  said:
			
		

> You want cool stuff? Find an old copy machine...LOADED with microswitches, motors, chains, etc.



Indeed they are - one old one I cannibalised even had a very sturdy, and useful, vacuum pump in it.


----------

